# SLP Header install Questions



## alptbird (Feb 20, 2006)

Well it is time for my next upgrade! I am looking at SLP long tube headers. I have not bought them yet so this is a two part question. Has anyone had any problems with these headers? And I am gonna install them myself Does anyone have any tips or warnings on installing them? I am wanting to know what to look for while I am doing the install...of course any "make it easier tips" would be welcome too! Need input!!!!


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

No replies?????? Hmmmm.... I thought a whole bunch of us had the SLP's.... Have you installed them yet??? I don't get online to often so this is probably too late.... 

Anywho, the SLP L/T headers are pretty easy to instal. Actually, they are a lot easier to instal than the headers on a '69 RoadRunner with a 440..:rofl: 

We installed the left side from the bottom and the right side we did from the top. You will need to unbolt the #2 and #4 coil pack, make sure to take out the spark plugs too....

The hardest part of this whole thing is the rack..... Just take your time, rushing can make it harder than it really is. 

Good luck and have fun,
Andrew


----------



## GTODEALER (Jan 7, 2005)

I missed this post....
I agree with Andrew, take your time. I've done a ton of these and never had issues with them! If you have any questions while installing them call 817-905-3329, it's my cell, I don't mind giving you a hand!:cheers


----------



## johnebgoode (Oct 4, 2005)

I posted a thread a few months ago in regard to an M6 SLP LT Install I did at the shop.

http://www.gtoforum.com/showthread.php?t=6180&highlight=SLP+headers


----------



## anmracing (Feb 9, 2005)

I totally missed 05NYYbluegoat question on that thread..... I have not had any problems with the computer throwing any codes. I would be surprised if anyone has but Steve (GoatDealer) would know better than me about that.... 

Andrew


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

mine were a real PITA but now once they're in i love 'em. at the suggestion of someone with an '05 i tried to put them in without diconnecting the power steering lines and wasted a lot of time plus i bent the lines so they were hard to reinstall again. the mid-pipes came up a little short and so the "slits" in the pipes exposed a little of the mating pipe's end no matter how i aligned them (i have race pipes). i'm using a wideband O2 sensor so i couldn't have any leaks. i finally took it to a muffler shop and had them push the front pipe all the way on to the collectors and double clamped it and had the race pipes' connections welded to seal off those leaks for once and for all. great looks, power and sound now.


----------

